# Hi everyone



## KEITH P (Jan 1, 2009)

JUST STUMBLED ACROSS THE SITE,,,BRILLIANT!!!will be looking in as the new year gets going,,hope to make some friends along the line.
 We run an old renault traffic high top,long wheelbase in an interesting shade of grey!!!nothing very posh,but its ours and we love it!!!
We like to walk,cycle and drink real ale(not at the same time!!). I am a coarse angler,and like a bit of rough shooting with air rifle,we have toured in scotland a lot,but this year will be staying neare to home,,,,

  well thats us,,bye for now!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Keith.

BIG HELLO, WELCOME AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.

Nice to see someone else from my neck of the woods on here. 

I'm sure you will find the folks on here friendly and helpfull and don't worry I don't do posh either.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 1, 2009)

KEITH P said:


> JUST STUMBLED ACROSS THE SITE,,,BRILLIANT!!!will be looking in as the new year gets going,,hope to make some friends along the line.
> We run an old renault traffic high top,long wheelbase in an interesting shade of grey!!!nothing very posh,but its ours and we love it!!!
> We like to walk,cycle and drink real ale(not at the same time!!). I am a coarse angler,and like a bit of rough shooting with air rifle,we have toured in scotland a lot,but this year will be staying neare to home,,,,
> 
> well thats us,,bye for now!!!!!!



Welcome to the wildcamping website,quite a few Renault Traffic/master owners on the site.My van is a Renult Messenger selfbuild although not by me,this link be useful to you it is the Renault Traffic motorhome register www.rtmr.org Andy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome and all the best this coming year you certainly will make some good friends on here i have done


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 2, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the madhouse, (well some of us anyway)
enjoy!

Weez
Tony


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Regards Tom


----------



## lenny (Jan 2, 2009)

Hiya and welcome Kieth,You say you,ve toured Scotland a lot, any secret sleepyspots you could divulge to us


----------



## KEITH P (Jan 5, 2009)

*thanks all*

good to hear from some of you!!!!


----------



## kell (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to Wildcamping Keith. And I second Lenny's Question as I fancy a Scottish trip this year.


----------

